# ISO..wooden clothes pins..



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Would like to find older..wooden clothes pins for daily use hanging laundry.(not made in China) Any amount would be fine with reasonable prices..Thanks


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Just poking around the internet, it appears that they haven't been made in the US for over a decade. 

Might be able to find some used ones. (?) 

http://www.remodelista.com/posts/classic-wooden-clothespins-made-in-the-usa

Good luck!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Herrick Kimball makes and sells them in NY state; www.thedeliberateagrarian.blogspot.com, or www.whizbang products.blogspot.com


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Thats a nice page. I could not find a price on the clothes pins. $2.00 a pin!

I know its not the same but I buy mine at the dollar general, wood


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm ashamed to admit i took the plunge and bought a package of the super duper, made in the USA, by a craftsman, using only top notch materials, and extra thick and strong spring wire..... Um, no i got scammed. In my opinion save your money and don't go this route. If i did go this route again, i would ask for and pay for a sample of exactly one pin until i found the craftsman that produced a superior product. I wont name the craftsman of my pins but i did send him a letter stating my disappointment with his product, its funny, I never heard back from him, Surprise! There are about 8 guys now making "superior" pins in the USA on the internet, several truly are the real deal, the others are not. Let my unfortunate experience help you make a better choice.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

doingitmyself said:


> I'm ashamed to admit i took the plunge and bought a package of the super duper, made in the USA, by a craftsman, using only top notch materials, and extra thick and strong spring wire..... Um, no i got scammed. In my opinion save your money and don't go this route. If i did go this route again, i would ask for and pay for a sample of exactly one pin until i found the craftsman that produced a superior product. I wont name the craftsman of my pins but i did send him a letter stating my disappointment with his product, its funny, I never heard back from him, Surprise! There are about 8 guys now making "superior" pins in the USA on the internet, several truly are the real deal, the others are not. Let my unfortunate experience help you make a better choice.


I can understand your not wanting to name names on the ones that disappointed you. But would you consider naming names of ones that pleased you?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Go to estate sales, yard sales, or auctions for people who have died. Find your "old style" clothespins there. If you can, check out the basement. That's where I got mine.

Mon


----------



## Okie-Dokie (May 12, 2002)

Dollar Gen. store sells them here. Pretty cheap. When they go bad we just pick up another package.


----------



## frabjuslady (Jul 18, 2014)

These are really good pins made in America and will hold great in the wind too

They are cheapest here at the manufacturers sight and they have Factory Seconds too.


You can find more reviews on Amazon here


----------

